# Positive Opk - maximising chances of a nat bfp



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm on CD79 and I've just had my pos opk and a bit of ewcm.  We dtd yesterday and will again tonight and tomorrow so should be covered from that point.  What can I do to maximise my chances, even if it is not based on any fact I'm willing to give it a go!

Bit miffed as I was finally having regular cycles after it took months for them to get back after mc last year then I've gone and got to cd79 so really want to make this cycle count.


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Noone has any suggestions?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

try you tube for some relaxation/meditation videos. And get some sleep!     I think our bodies don't multitask as well as we would like so the more deeply relaxed you can get the better.   And that's not a casual 'relax and it will happen' annoying instruction. i am sure it helped me.


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

When dtd maybe try preseed? It has worked for us x


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks ladies.  I've not tired preseed but have used conceive plus a few cycles.  Great news it worked for you foxglove.


----------

